# H&R/NEF 444 Marlin



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

After trying several loads with different powders (RL7, IMR4198,H335 and H4198), I found one that my rifle really likes.

5 Shot groups at 100yds are consistently under 1" (most under 0.8")

43.0gr IMR4198
Rem Brass trimmed to 2.125" with flash Holes uniformed and deburred
Hornady 265gr Flat Point Interlock
CCI-200 Large Rifle Primer
2.570" Overall Length.

Hopefully this may be of some help to someone who has the same rifle and is getting started reloading for it.

Recoil is not bad at all and at 2,000 ~ 2,100 FPS it should git-r-done on deer!


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just picked up that same rifle and have only shot the Hornady Leveraction 265gr w/ ballistic tip. My 100yd groups is a little wider. Would like to try a flat lead nose bullet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Awaiting delivery of the same firearm. Mine is the synthetic stock. Thanks for the loading info.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

TMK said:


> 43.0gr IMR4198
> Rem Brass trimmed to 2.125" with flash Holes uniformed and deburred
> Hornady 265gr Flat Point Interlock
> CCI-200 Large Rifle Primer
> 2.570" Overall Length.


I would like to order 60 rounds please!


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

I put up 50 rounds of a wildcat low recoil 44 mag with 265 grain leverevolution's. I trimmed the brass back to almost a 44 special at 1.16 case length. cci 350 primers. 17 grains of H110 powder. A COAL of 1.67 with a medium crimp. 

Nice, heavy hitting, accurate for mid range out of a Marlin Lever. Great for youth and those with a softer shoulder. Slug gun range without the wallop.


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

dodgeboy75 - My H&R also shot the 444 Leverevolutions with good enough accuracy (1.5" ~ 2" @ 100yds) for deer hunting but, I'll try to upload a target just to show what the finding the right handloads can do.

Lundy - Find us some 444 brass (Rem, Win or Federal) don't want the shorter Hornady brass from the Leverevolution shells, and we might be able to work something out.

Hornady used to make Superformance 444 Rem ammo, but it looks like thet discontinued it to market/sell the leverevolution ammo. I'm not nocking the leverevolution it shot great out of my 45-70 Marlin but not as good out of my H&R.

Brewkettle - Sounds like your shooting an 1894 Marlin. Those rifle's are so pretty. Maybe some day I'll find a 45LC 1894 at a good price!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I am getting 3 shot groups right at 1" with Leverevolution in a single shot CVA .444. I am pretty happy with the Hornadys. I gave up gun hunting for awhile, but now I'm kind of excited about it.


----------

